# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Vaak hartkloppingen na het eten van pizza

## Black rose

Hallo...

Vandaag was het pizza-dag  :Big Grin: 
Maximaal 1x/week eten we pizza.
Ik lust eigenlijk enkel pizza met tonijn (uit de Lidl) en telkens doe ik daar een hele tomaat op (in schijfjes héél fijn gesneden).
Ik merk al een hele tijd dat ik vaak later op de avond wat last krijg van hartkloppingen. 
Vandaag niet echt opvallend, maar momenteel baad ik zowat in het zweet.
Ik moet er wel bijvertellen dat ik al een tijdje met een verkoudheid loop, maar zonder koorts (tenzij mijn thermometer niet meer te vertrouwen is  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ).

Ik las dat je van zoutinname een verhoogde hartslag kan krijgen.
Sowieso heb ik in het algemeen al een redelijke hoge hartslag.
Maar verder eet ik weinig zout : nooit chips, nooit zout op de aardappelen, enz...
Ik drink ook minstens anderhalve liter water per dag.

Vandaar dat ik me afvroeg of er nog mensen na het eten van pizza hier last van krijgen.
Ik zou het spijtig vinden om hiervoor die ene keer dat ik minder gezond eet in de week mijn pizza te moeten laten vallen (figuurlijk  :Stick Out Tongue: ).
Zou ik er iets kunnen aan toevoegen zodat ik daar minder last van heb?
Zelf pizza maken is geen optie : de dagen dat we pizza eten is omdat er ook weinig werk aan is, dagen waarop er dus weinig tijd is om meer tijd te steken in het bereiden van een maaltijd.

Groetjes

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Blackrose,

Hm lekker pizza  :Smile: 
Ik heb zelf nooit zulke ervaringen na het eten van pizza of anders wat...
Je zegt dat je vaker hartkloppingen krijgt 's avonds, eet je al die avonden pizza?  :EEK!: 
Wat zou kunnen helpen is meidoorn of passiebloem (geloof dat mn tante dat bij de natuurwinkel haalde of van dr vogel en dat hielp haar wel, zij kreeg extra hartkloppingen door overgang) en ook knoflook is goed voor hart/bloed...
En anders maar op een dag dat je wel eten kan bereiden een extra grote portie maken die je kan invriezen, even pizza uit het menu kijken of dat helpt?
Je zegt ook dat het al een tijdje zo gaat, dus een bezoek aan huisarts lijkt me ook niet onverstandig.
Succes in elk geval!

----------


## sietske763

ik zou gewoon nooit meer een pizza eten.....

----------


## Black rose

> ik zou gewoon nooit meer een pizza eten.....


Maar hij is zo lekker  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

tja............je kan niet alles hebben in het leven....
ik vind roken heerlijk, maar dat kan ook niet....

----------


## Black rose

> Hey Blackrose,
> 
> Hm lekker pizza 
> Ik heb zelf nooit zulke ervaringen na het eten van pizza of anders wat...
> Je zegt dat je vaker hartkloppingen krijgt 's avonds, eet je al die avonden pizza? 
> Wat zou kunnen helpen is meidoorn of passiebloem (geloof dat mn tante dat bij de natuurwinkel haalde of van dr vogel en dat hielp haar wel, zij kreeg extra hartkloppingen door overgang) en ook knoflook is goed voor hart/bloed...
> En anders maar op een dag dat je wel eten kan bereiden een extra grote portie maken die je kan invriezen, even pizza uit het menu kijken of dat helpt?
> Je zegt ook dat het al een tijdje zo gaat, dus een bezoek aan huisarts lijkt me ook niet onverstandig.
> Succes in elk geval!


Nee hoor Luus : maximaal 1x/week, anders zou ik vrees ik ook met gewichts- en cholesterolproblemen te kampen hebben  :Big Grin: 
Wel heb ik snel hartkloppingen wanneer ik me opjaag in iets en ook in rust haalt mijn hartslag gemakkelijk 90 slagen/minuut.
Ik heb dit jaren geleden al eens met de huisdokter besproken en moest toen Inderal innemen.
Echter kreeg ik daar last van aan mijn maag en voelde me duizelig : ben er dus mee gestopt.
Wanneer ik hartkloppingen krijg door stress-situatie's kan ik het nog relateren daaraan, maar van pizza vind ik het vreemd al zit er natuurlijk veel zout op.
Soms heb ik er helemaal geen last van na het eten van pizza nochtans, doch wel vaak : vandaar dat ik het raar vind.
Spaghettisaus en soep vriezen we vaak al in, nu nog pizza zelf maken : pfff  :Wink: 

Maar 't is wel de enige manier vermoed ik als het van dat vele zout zou komen.
Bedankt voor de tip! Wanneer de verbouwingswerken achter de rug zijn zal er meer tijd voor zijn hoop ik...

----------


## Black rose

> tja............je kan niet alles hebben in het leven....
> ik vind roken heerlijk, maar dat kan ook niet....


Nee, da's waar Sietske maar ik heb wel zoiets van : ik snoep niet, eet elke morgen muësli met noten & fruit + een hele kiwi in stukjes vermengd in mijn sojamelk, 's avonds altijd nog een extra stuk fruit, drink anderhalve liter water/dag, nooit koffie (krijg ik ook hartkloppingen van en maagklachten), één glaasje cola/dag, drink enkel alcohol op feestjes (maximaal 1x/maand), eet dagelijks groenten, tussen mijn boterham 's middags bij beleg altijd schijfjes tomaat, pattiserie enzo zeggen mij niets, bijna dagelijks een aftreksel van citroenmelisse-munt-thijm vers uit de tuin met een beetje honing en verse citroen...

Dan denk ik : wat is er toch met die pizza  :EEK!: 
Buiten roken (hoogstens een 10-tal sigaretten/dag) leef ik dus al zo gezond mogelijk.
'n Mens moets toch iets hebben hé  :Wink:

----------


## Black rose

En verder voegen we aan onze maaltijden zelden zout toe...
Suikerklontjes liggen enkel in huis voor als er eens bezoek komt die er wenst bij de koffie.

----------

